
Enigmail and p≡p are partnering together for developing Enigmail/p≡p - anc84
https://www.enigmail.net/news/index.php#pep
======
Databay
Is there any known WhatsApp-Like chat for mobile-phones using PGP/Mail
technique? If not, why? Are there limitations for a (near)real-time-chat? If
yes, why are they not successful?

What if you can chat from within your app with all characteristics you already
know from WhatsApp and your chat-partner just uses his thunderbird with
enigmail and you do not have to take care of encryption, but it happens from
end-to-end?

